# Video calling with Skype on Android



## enik (Aug 21, 2011)

Has anyone gotten this to work? I enabled video calling but I can't see the other persons video or my own.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## cyborg03 (Sep 4, 2011)

Heck the audio is terrible I don't even want to see the video working

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## enik (Aug 21, 2011)

That was probably the single most unhelpful thing I've ever read and Ive read assembly instructions from IKEA so Congrats 

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## mortymouse (Aug 24, 2011)

Mine doesnt work. Its so loud and popping and sizzle but zero audio, cant hear the other person at all. Calling works, but not video. I need to try it via CM7 and see how it works.


----------



## enik (Aug 21, 2011)

Worst case scenario I'll have to boot back into webOS lol that's 2 minutes I can never get back 

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## galandy (Oct 20, 2011)

It works if you use this version: http://www.multiupload.com/4S34Q7U349 (original link here).
After you login to Skype, click on Menu, "Advanced Settings", and enable the "Avoid setFPS" setting.


----------



## ironman (Oct 17, 2011)

galandy said:


> It works if you use this version: http://www.multiupload.com/4S34Q7U349 (original link here).
> After you login to Skype, click on Menu, "Advanced Settings", and enable the "Avoid setFPS" setting.


worked.


----------



## neeraj (Oct 18, 2011)

video work, but mic get off after some sec. (any1 having same issue?


----------



## kaede (Oct 7, 2011)

wait for the next release. this issue is less critical. compared to battery drain that they fix on alpha2.


----------

